# Dk45s Cab HELP!



## Kioti30cshst (Feb 17, 2006)

After long debate my father in`law and I have decided on A new dk45s Cab with FEL, Med Rotary Cutter 6ft $850, And 6 ft Box Blade $450. We will be buying it thursday or friday.... I need to know if i got a low enough price on it. I live in dallas/ fort worth and they gave me a price of $450 a month for 72 months which puts the tractor and attachments at 27,900 when its all said and done with 0 down. What do "Ya`ll" think.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is what Top Flight is advertising for pricing. 


Top Flight Equipment Kioti Pricing 

Are they anywhere near your area?


----------



## Kioti30cshst (Feb 17, 2006)

No they dont sell Kioti`s anymore. Those are all OLD TRACTORS.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here are some other places to look and see what kind of price quotes you can get:

Rivera's Machinery Inc.  


Little Tractor 


Sweet Farm Equipment


----------

